# wood bread box



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Ok guys.
The wife would like me to build her a wood bread box with a roll top, what would be a good choice of wood to use for this project? It is always a good thing when they ask because that means I might be able to get some tools that she thinks I need to do the job. :icon_cheesygrin: 

Bruce.


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

How about a wood you've never used before but have always wanted to try?


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

PK. said:


> How about a wood you've never used before but have always wanted to try?


That is a good idea ,I never have worked with purple heart how is that to work with?


----------



## PK. (Nov 12, 2007)

I use it for drawer faces from time to time and have a piece sitting here beside me that I'm giving to a pen turner. It's fairly dense and hard, but I have had it splinter on the jointer before. That may have been due to dull knives. You can cut very crisp edges with it, sharp enough to cut yourself. I'm not sure whether I've routed it before but one of my guys messes with it all the time and I haven't heard him complain. 

English brown oak is a personal favorite of mine and works very nicely. 
I also have three very precious boards of Andaman, not African but Andaman padauk that I've been too nervous to chop up. I think if I had a special project for the Wife I might overcome that fear and start cutting. 

A story about that Padauk. I came in one day and saw that the aforementioned employee had made three shelves for the shop. On closer inspection I found that two of the shelves were made with my fourth board of Andaman padouk. These boards came from an importer who was cleaning out a building. They had probably been sitting for thirty or forty years he figured. They're not perfect, one is warped and they're only an inch or so thick, but they're not something you can just run out and buy.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Bruce B said:


> Ok guys.
> The wife would like me to build her a wood bread box with a roll top, what would be a good choice of wood to use for this project? It is always a good thing when they ask because that means I might be able to get some tools that she thinks I need to do the job. :icon_cheesygrin:
> 
> Bruce.


Bruce
If you are going to make your bread box a roll top you might decide wheather you are going to make your own door or purchase one, if you are going to purchase one make sure that you can get it in the same material your going to build the box. 
You might check some of the other threads on this subject.:thumbsup:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll respectfully submit that the door might look fantastic in a contrasting wood to the rest of the box, rather than matching.

I'll also say that purple heart is no real chore to work with. I've made several small boxes with it as well as some kayak paddles (really heavy-not recommended for any paddlers out there) but it will cut some sharp edges as PK mentions.

I am very partial to colored woods and figured woods, so I might make the walls a curly maple with a redheart or bloodwood door. High contrast and fantastic coloring with a clear finish on it. Similarly purple heart looks fantastic contrasted with a natural maple.


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

woodman42 said:


> Bruce
> If you are going to make your bread box a roll top you might decide wheather you are going to make your own door or purchase one, if you are going to purchase one make sure that you can get it in the same material your going to build the box.
> You might check some of the other threads on this subject.:thumbsup:


Woodman.
I pulled the roll top out of a entertainment center where the tv in the cabinet sits, it is made of oak. 

Bruce.


----------



## natemclain (Dec 11, 2007)

I made a roll top breadbox when I was a freshman in high school. It was pretty easy because of all the jigs we used for cutting the side datos for the tambers, we just used a router jig. It worked great for a bunch of 14-16 year old kids! My mom still has it in her kitchen and I plan on making some plans and some jigs so my 12 year old can build one next month. He will get a kick out of getting to use the tools and actually building something.

We used a jig for the rolltop as well, we used denim or canvas for the tamber backing with contact cement. You can see the backing material when the box is empty, so that could be an issue if your really picky about it. I like the cable tamber idea, but harder to explain and show a beginner.

I will post some pictures in the next couple days. And then the plans and jigs when I get them done.


----------



## MartindaleWoodcrafts (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I come to you for some advice. I need to build a high chair and the lady wants it to resemble an antique, she wants me to make it with Oregon Pine, no problem there, but the problem is, I have no idea what an antique style would be, as the picture she sent me as a guide is made with Brentwood Wicker, but she does not want wicker and the rest which is cane bentwood, well I cannot do that either. Does anyone have a pattern which they are willing to share? I need it to read in mm or cm instead of inches & feet, since we are on that system over here. I will appreciate any help anyone is willing to share.


----------

